# Hi, I just joined



## jturner (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi, This is my introduction. I'm not a mousebreeder, but a mousekeeper. I have one buck, he is a little over two years old. He is a pet and companion. His name is Schtunkie and he is very tame and curious. I'm a retired nurse and behavioral health clinician. Right now I'm in college studying Illustration because I'd like to do Natural Science Illustration. I live in Connecticut.
jturner


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Ceebee7 (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Splash of Satin (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello!


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome and good luck with your studies!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome! We would love to see pics of the mouse


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome to Fancy Mice Breeders.


----------

